# Eclipse: Java Icon ändern



## Hijo2006 (2. Apr 2017)

Hallo,

wie kann ich über Eclipse am schnellsten die Java-Tasse durch ein eigenes 
Logo ersetzen? Also, wenn ich eine JAR generiere, dass dann dieses Programmlogo
angezeigt wird.
Kann ich das direkt über den GUI-Builder machen?

Danke


----------



## Robat (2. Apr 2017)

Das geht mWn nur mit Lauch Wrappern wie JSmooth oder Lauch4j. 

Könnte mir auch vorstellen einfach eine .bat Datei zu schreiben die deine jar ausführt. Von der bat Datei kannst du dann relativ einfach (bei Windoof) das Icon ändern.


----------



## Hijo2006 (2. Apr 2017)

ah ok..danke


----------



## JStein52 (2. Apr 2017)

einfach für dein JFrame:

```
setIconImage(Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getImage(getClass().getResource("my.jpg")));
```

Edit: das Icon muss dann im selben Ordner wie die Java-Datei liegen. Und wenn du in NetBeans eine Jar-Datei erstellst wird das Icon mit  in die Jar-Datei geschaufelt. Bei Eclipse weiss ich nicht


----------



## Hijo2006 (2. Apr 2017)

danke..


----------



## JStein52 (2. Apr 2017)

Hi Jo, gerne


----------



## krgewb (2. Apr 2017)

Wenn dann z.B. die jar-Datei auf dem Desktop liegt, ist das Icon der Datei dann nicht mehr das mit der Tasse?


----------



## JStein52 (2. Apr 2017)

Doch, dort ist es schon noch die Tasse. Das geht auch nicht zu ändern. Denn eine Jar-Datei ist ja nicht wirklich eine ausführbare Datei sondern ist mit java.exe verknüpft. Und die Miniaturansicht von Java ist nun mal die Tasse. Das lässt sich auch nicht ändern. Dann musst du aus der jar so wie oben beschrieben eine Exe machen und dann kannst du ein individuelles Icon angeben


----------



## Meniskusschaden (2. Apr 2017)

Allerdings kann man der Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop auch ein Icon zuordnen. Vielleicht kann man ja gleich eine entsprechende Verknüpfung mit ausliefern, damit der Anwender das nicht selbst machen muss. Das wäre dann aber spezifisch für das jeweilige OS bzw. den jeweiligen Desktop-Manager.


----------



## JStein52 (2. Apr 2017)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings kann man der Verknüpfung auf dem Desktop auch ein Icon zuordnen


Ja da geht das zwar. Aber was ist im Windows-Explorer ? Irgendwo isch game over ...  Und es ist dann auch keine Eigenschaft der Jar-Datei sondern so wie du sagst der Verknüpfung.


----------

